# Angel-Antiquitäten vom feinsten!



## Chief Brolly (25. Februar 2020)

Im letzten Jahr habe ich den ältesten und erfahrensten Vereinskollegen besucht. Er angelte schon seit 65 Jahren und in dieser Zeit hat sich so einiges bei ihm angesammelt.

Auf einer Mitgliederversammlung habe ich den Vorschlag gemacht, mit historischem Angelgerät für alle Interessierten mal ein Nostalgie-Angeln zu veranstalten.  Darauf meldete sich dieser Kollege und sagte, das er, sollte diese Veranstaltung tatsächlich stattfinden, er einige Angler mit dem entsprechenden Gerät ausstatten könnte....

So hat er mich zu sich eingeladen und ich habe viele Bilder gemacht, die ich auch veröffentlichen darf.  Leider ist der Kollege nur wenige Monate nach meinem letzten Besuch verstorben.
Mit diesen Bildern möchte ich Ihn ehren und sein historisches Angelgerät euch hier zeigen:

Es sind u. a. Bambus- und Pfefferrohrruten sowie gespliesste zu sehen, Achsenrollen aus Holz und Messing, teilweise aus England. Schaut euch mal die Details wie Hülsen, Ringe und die Rollenhalterungen an... Alles noch Handarbeit!


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ja, da gibts schon schöne Sachen.
Am 25. April ist Angel-Flohmarkt beim Zirndorfer Verein, da kann man mit Glück auch mal ein altes Schätzchen ergattern. Gerade auch viel alte Rollen hats da, zumindest in den letzten Jahren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, da gibts schon schöne Sachen.
> Am 25. April ist Angel-Flohmarkt beim Zirndorfer Verein, da kann man mit Glück auch mal ein altes Schätzchen ergattern. Gerade auch viel alte Rollen hats da, zumindest in den letzten Jahren.
> ...



Hallo Lajos, danke für die Info! Wo in Zirndorf findet der Flohmarkt denn statt und ab wann gehts los? 

Hoffe mal auf altes Werbematerial (Alte Kataloge, Aufkleber, Aufnäher) und sowas.... Vielleicht kann ich ja auch was tauschen, bist du auch da?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos, danke für die Info! Wo in Zirndorf findet der Flohmarkt denn statt und ab wann gehts los?
> 
> Hoffe mal auf altes Werbematerial (Alte Kataloge, Aufkleber, Aufnäher) und sowas.... Vielleicht kann ich ja auch was tauschen, bist du auch da?



Hallo,

Der Flohmarkt, übrigens der 10., ist im Vereinsheim und Garten des  Fischereivereins Zirndorf, in der Volkhardtstr. 35 in Zirndorf, das ist bei der Paul-Metz-Halle.
Am 25.04. Beginn 08.00 Uhr bis 13.30 Uhr (ab 07.00 Uhr Aufbau und Platzvergabe; Anmeldeschluss für Anbieter 05.04.2020). Ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich auch da, allerdings nur als Besucher. Letztes Jahr hätte ich fast einen alten Flechsenberger-Katalog von 1965 gekauft, aber der Verkäufer wollte 25 Euro dafür, habe ihn schon von 30 runtergehandelt und das war mir ein bißchen zuviel, zumal ich zwei Kataloge vom Flechsenberger aus den 1970ern habe.
Ist auch alles auf der Seite des Fischereivereins Zirndorf eingestellt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Februar 2020)

Apropos alter Katalog: Beim Heiner, wo ich die ganzen Bilder gemacht habe, durfte ich auch einen alten DAIWA-Katalog in die Hand nehmen. 

Aus dem hat er sich nur das beste und teuerste herausgesucht, noch zu DM-Zeiten. 
Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Februar 2020)

Wirklich alt ist der 98er Katalog ja nu nich....das ist ja quasi von gestern.
Für mich persönlich leider nix...zu modern um sammelwürdig zu sein.

Mit so alten Bambusgräten könnte ich auch nix anfangen, außer eben als Deko-Objekt und dann muß es schon ein sehr spezielles Stück sein.
Das was man sieht ist eigentlich alles 0815 Standard...zudem nichtmal mehr in sammelwürdigem Zustand aber dafür verbastelt.
Halt ich herzlich wenig von und ist für mich persönlich auch kein "Wert" dahinter.


----------

